# Question about bidding vinyl wallcovering



## kanadaeh (Sep 6, 2005)

I hung some vinyl wall covering for a company last year and I did it for $6 per square yard, labor only. I was happy with this price and it is the going rate in my area. I did four board rooms I think the bill was around $2600. The same company calls me today and wants me to bid on a complete building. There is 126 rooms and 5 corridors. This is a large job for me. My question is would I do a little better price 
($5-$5.50 sq.yd) because I am doing a lot more quantity or would I price the same as I would if I was doing 1 room? What would you guys normally do? I just want to make sure I am competitive with other bids. I could probably make money either way but I would hate to leave to much on the table.
Part two of my question: They also want me to bid stripping the existing wall covering and patching and priming. I told them I might be able to bid the stripping but I can't bid the patching because I don't know how much damage is under the vinyl. Maybe I can word the bid to include minor patching and anything more would be extra but then where would I draw the line? How would you guys handle this?
Part three of my question: Out of curiosity, what is the going rates for hanging per square yard in other areas?
Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

kanadaeh said:


> ...My question is would I do a little better price
> ...because I am doing a lot more quantity or would I price the same as I would if I was doing 1 room? What would you guys normally do?


Same work, same price
One, or a hundred
Same set-up, same prep
Just might not have to take the tools home at the end of the day
Big whoop
No real savings on my end
Same price
That's what I usually do

In your case, they've used you before and paid you before
IMO even more of a no-brainer: same price


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

kanadaeh said:


> I mean lin.yd, not square yard. I think I need a vacation.


Glad you said it, and I didn't have to. :laughing: 

I would bid it at my regular rate. You didn't say how many yards, but I might give a discount if it were over 20,000 yds or so. 

I handle removal the same way. Solid price for stripping, then XX hours for prep. Anything over XX hours is above and beyond stated price.

Going rate around here, $5-$15 ln yd, depends on the job.


----------



## DCA1GR8P8R (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah same job same pay...even go up as to the quality getting better or speed....your the boss you sel what you want


----------



## Your Painter (May 12, 2006)

Same price minor repairs included with removel price major repairs t & m


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 10, 2008)

I have seen the prices on this post for charging by the square yard. I've heard some contractors charge by the Linear Yard. Can you tell me what the going rate for charging for the installation of 54" commercial wallcovering by the linear yard?? 

Thanks

Sal


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

salmangeri said:


> I have seen the prices on this post for charging by the square yard. I've heard some contractors charge by the Linear Yard. Can you tell me what the going rate for charging for the installation of 54" commercial wallcovering by the linear yard??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sal


I don't do commercial, so I am not qualified to give a price. What I do know is that there is a huge range of pricing. We have the "itinerant" commercial jockeys that will literally camp in the parking lot of a hotel in a camper for months on end (I'M SERIOUS) and charge in the $2 to $4 per yard range. as a matter of fact one of those types just posted on another forum, and I quote (with some snippage)

_I am working on a hotel in *******, OH <snip> It pays $560 per day, which if you work 6 days is $3360 and if you are here for 2 months (9 weeks) you would make $30,240. This sounds a lot better then saying $3.50 per yard. If you could do this for one year (45 weeks) it would be $151,200. Not too bad for just making $3.50 per yard._

That would some grueling work day in and day out six days a week for 45 weeks. It was noted by another that one would be slinging 160 yards a day. 

Others who work in professional offices easily get $8/yd ....EASILY. 

So you see, your question is very tough to answer. All depends on your market and your CODB (Costs of doing business)


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

I am working on a hotel in *******, OH <snip> It pays $560 per day, which if you work 6 days is $3360 and if you are here for 2 months (9 weeks) you would make $30,240. This sounds a lot better then saying $3.50 per yard. If you could do this for one year (45 weeks) it would be $151,200. Not too bad for just making $3.50 per yard.

That would some grueling work day in and day out six days a week for 45 weeks. It was noted by another that one would be slinging 160 yards a day. 


It should also be noted that this quoter is possibly a complete liar and fraud( not you Bill):w00t:


----------



## R. PALMORE (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been hanging vinyl wallcovering for about 40 years...And, have never been able to hang much over 90 yards per day and hang it right...ie., like architechs required it to be hung 20-30 years ago...That's the only way I've ever been interested in hanging it. I'm 67 years old, so I am a little slower than I used to be, but I can still hang75-80 yards a day without hurting myself with a helper to prep & paste for me...I usually get somewhere between $6-$8.00 per linear yard (off the roll) depending on the job...in Texas. Prices are considerable higher as you go North or West.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

they are calling you back because apparently you did good work at a fair price. don't cheat yourself.


----------

